#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Would you recommend someone to read Harry potter books before watching the movies?

## Shana

I'm a hardcore HP fan and the once the only that made sense in my life was finishing off the books series.
But the sad fact is I've seen too many people who claim to be HP fans, without having touched even one book of it... The real essence of the plot, lies with the books and all those substories inside the main storyline makes up all the characters.
If you have read the books, what was your favourite moment you missed in the movies?
So if you are an HP fan, would you recommend someone to read the books first or just watch the movie and get over with it?
190b25472b44d8de3d8db41aa8a9c0bb--why-read-left-out.jpg

----------


## Moana

> I'm a hardcore HP fan and the once the only that made sense in my life was finishing off the books series.
> But the sad fact is I've seen too many people who claim to be HP fans, without having touched even one book of it... The real essence of the plot, lies with the books and all those substories inside the main storyline makes up all the characters.
> If you have read the books, what was your favourite moment you missed in the movies?
> So if you are an HP fan, would you recommend someone to read the books first or just watch the movie and get over with it?
> 190b25472b44d8de3d8db41aa8a9c0bb--why-read-left-out.jpg


OH MY GOD! Yes I'm telling this from my own strugle, since Harry Potter is a long series it is always better to read the books before getting your hands on the movie!

----------


## Shana

> OH MY GOD! Yes I'm telling this from my own struggle, since Harry Potter is a long series it is always better to read the books before getting your hands on the movie!


Exactly! HP is a long series, but if we have the patience for it, definitely it's worth it. The single series has too many layers and the inner depth is something I'm still figuring out. 
Don't know how Rowling made everything so seamless...

----------


## Moana

> Exactly! HP is a long series, but if we have the patience for it, definitely it's worth it. The single series has too many layers and the inner depth is something I'm still figuring out. 
> Don't know how Rowling made everything so seamless...


Looks like you are a harry potter fan. That sounds really interesting. Ending the series must have made you feel really bad, didn't it! Yeah, Rowling, she is a real inspiration to be honest!

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm a hardcore HP fan and the once the only that made sense in my life was finishing off the books series.
> But the sad fact is I've seen too many people who claim to be HP fans, without having touched even one book of it... The real essence of the plot, lies with the books and all those substories inside the main storyline makes up all the characters.
> If you have read the books, what was your favourite moment you missed in the movies?
> So if you are an HP fan, would you recommend someone to read the books first or just watch the movie and get over with it?
> 190b25472b44d8de3d8db41aa8a9c0bb--why-read-left-out.jpg


Recently I started reading the third series of Harry Potter,After reading few pages I realized i missed So much in the movie so I definitely suggest everyone to read HP books before watching Movie.

----------


## Shana

> Looks like you are a harry potter fan. That sounds really interesting. Ending the series must have made you feel really bad, didn't it! Yeah, Rowling, she is a real inspiration to be honest!


No..Actually the ending gave me peace, coz it was perfectly orchestrated. It all made sense in the end.

----------


## Shana

> Recently I started reading the third series of Harry Potter,After reading few pages I realized i missed So much in the movie so I definitely suggest everyone to read HP books before watching Movie.


Good for you! You mean HP and The Prisoner of Azkaban, right? That is when Harry gets to meet his godfather! A precious one!

----------


## Bhavya

> Good for you! You mean HP and The Prisoner of Azkaban, right? That is when Harry gets to meet his godfather! A precious one!


Yes, I am talking about the same books, Yes indeed it's precious.

----------

